# Mass shooting in NY - Up to 13 dead



## Detroit City (Apr 3, 2009)

here we go once again 

msnbc.com


----------



## cesare (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh no  On BBC news alert now as well.

(For us Brits, 150 miles away from NY is major distance, but I guess you know that  )


----------



## Detroit City (Apr 3, 2009)

cesare said:


> Oh no  On BBC news alert now as well.



what are they saying now?


----------



## cesare (Apr 3, 2009)

Detroit City said:


> what are they saying now?



It was just an email alert from the BBC, to say that it had happened. Sorry, been tied up since then, haven't checked back.


----------



## spring-peeper (Apr 3, 2009)

I ws just reading up on it -


----------



## spring-peeper (Apr 3, 2009)

> There follows a list of some the worst mass shootings in the United States since the Columbine school massacre in 1999:
> 
> — Littleton, Colorado, April 1999. Two teenage boys shoot and kill 12 students and a teacher at Columbine High School before killing themselves.
> 
> ...


source

It's almost as if it's becoming the fashion - a way to settle problems. I hope that the trend ends soon.


----------



## Callie (Apr 3, 2009)

30 injured


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 3, 2009)

I've been to Binghampton. 

It's a scuzzy, middle of nowhere, dive of a place with old railroads and run down old housing. The greyhound buses from NYC to upstate New York run through there. There were some very dodgy looking people hanging about when I drove through it.

Mind you, I'd say the same thing about lots of places. Swindon springs to mind.


----------



## laptop (Apr 3, 2009)

spring-peeper said:


> It's almost as if it's becoming the fashion



A fashion rather than a tradition. No mention of the US Postal Service anywhere in that list. What is the world coming to?


----------



## kunta (Apr 3, 2009)

very sad...all arms must be dismantled world over...how many must die before the u.s. goverment change..its there own doing all these shootings...anyway.. R.I.P.  to all the victims of this tragedy.


----------



## Detroit City (Apr 3, 2009)

kunta said:


> very sad...all arms must be dismantled world over...how many must die before the u.s. goverment change..its there own doing all these shootings...anyway.. R.I.P.  to all the victims of this tragedy.



the gun laws will never change here, they're too ingrained in society.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 3, 2009)

Detroit City said:


> the gun laws will never change here, they're too ingrained in society.



ingrained societal norms have been overcome in other fields in other countries. Make possession a a jail-time heavy crime.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Apr 4, 2009)

cesare said:


> Sorry, been tied up since then, haven't checked back.



that button is soooo moreish, all or nothing, its awesome.  

ive not heard about this re. thread...

its always a shame when some looney gets loose on innocents with a gun.


----------



## laptop (Apr 4, 2009)

Detroit City said:


> the gun laws will never change here, they're too ingrained in society.



Far bigger things have changed in US society.




You could always have a Civil War over it?


----------



## Detroit City (Apr 4, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> ingrained societal norms have been overcome in other fields in other countries.


think of firearms ownership in the US as the Royal Family in England.  Both are loved and hated but neither will go away...



laptop said:


> Far bigger things have changed in US society.


you're grossly underestimating the National Rifle Association and its gun-toting members.  they have one of *THE* most powerful lobbies in Washington DC and have a lot of money behind them.


----------



## cesare (Apr 4, 2009)

MightyAphrodite said:


> that button is soooo moreish, all or nothing, its awesome.
> 
> ive not heard about this re. thread...
> 
> its always a shame when some looney gets loose on innocents with a gun.





----------------

I just hope the US don't get enured to it. RIP the victims.


----------



## spring-peeper (Apr 4, 2009)

Look!!!  The taliban did it!!!!



> A Pakistani Taliban militant leader has claimed responsibility for the attack on a U.S. immigration center in New York state in which 13 people were killed, Reuters reported.
> 
> "I accept responsibility. They were my men. I gave them orders in reaction to U.S. drone attacks," Baituallah Mehsud told Reuters by telephone from an undisclosed location on Saturday.



http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,512537,00.html

Gotta love fox


----------



## laptop (Apr 4, 2009)

Detroit City said:


> you're grossly underestimating



Nothing.

You didn't understand the rest of my post?


Sometimes I reckon USAF -v- gun nuts would be a good thing.


----------



## XR75 (Apr 4, 2009)

The thing is that if someone else in there had a gun he might have been stopped quicker.


----------

